# how to convert/play DRM protected wmv video file



## tarak162 (Dec 1, 2006)

i hav downloded a wmv video file.  when i tyr to play the file,it is showing that tha file is DRM(digital rights management) protected..

can any1 help me in opening or converting this file...plzzzzz

thanx in advance


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 1, 2006)

i dont think ull get ne reliable method to play that file, even i have tried in d past, but wasnt successful.

u can try out doom9 forum, maybe ull find sumthing usefull


----------



## eureca_eureca (Dec 5, 2006)

Its possible , i ve converted a lot of them , u will need xp without sp2 and wmp updates installed .....

pm


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 5, 2006)

There are many converters, not all of them are legal.  It is illegal to use such softwares. However, there are some legal converters. 
Here are some popular LEGAL converters...


*Sound Taxi*  : It works with Napster, Yahoo and iTunes.  Easily convert DRM protected music files and various audio files to unprotected MP3, CD, iPod and other MP3 player file formats at high speed and CD quality- legally.


*Tune Bite*
__________
Thread reported for moving...

Wrong section


----------



## gauravakaasid (Dec 5, 2006)

@kiran.rkk.....wat about video files? how to remove protection from them?


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 5, 2006)

^^^^
Both Sound Taxi 10 and Tune Bite Platinum can do that.


----------



## mediator (Dec 5, 2006)

Software => *pessoal.onda.com.br/rjamorim/FU4WMver13.zip

About the software => *digg.com/music/FairUse4WM_strips_Windows_Media_DRM


----------



## tarak162 (Dec 5, 2006)

thanx...
i hav downloded the Tune bite and installed it..

but i dont know how to use that one. i hav gone thruogh the help also but i could not find any way.

i want to convert the wmv video file which is drm protected into some video file(dat,avi,wmv,rm any...)...

kiran..
can u plz temme how to do the convertion..

thanx in advance...


----------



## Kiran.dks (Dec 6, 2006)

^^^
For WMV convertion, use Tune-Bite Platinum version. Check out..
*www.tunebite.de/en/tunebite/platinum.html


----------



## mayneu (Dec 7, 2006)

kiran.rkk said:
			
		

> ^^^
> For WMV convertion, use Tune-Bite Platinum version. Check out..
> *www.tunebite.de/en/tunebite/platinum.html



r u sure that this link help us in converting .wmv files with drm protection to any compatible formats like avi or mpg....???

i mean even rare clips which when u try to open them they will pop up a window saying that its drm protected, need to download licence, do u want to proceed... like this u will get a message, once u say yes and connect, some porn image will appear which says either entry restricted or become member.....

have u checked this softwares which works even in the above mentioned conditions???  r u sure??? it will convert .wmv files with drm protection???


----------

